# Rice cooker dahl recipe?



## ajklsghlaksgj (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for dahl I can make in a rice cooker?

I found one, but it requires garam marsala, which I can't get a hold of.

I have a 7 cup el cheapo rice cooker, but it makes dahl fine.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Dal is no 1 thing. What type are you meaning?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Garam Masala is easily made at home. Only one frequent ingredient is hard to find and it's not absolutely essential (fenugreek).

Here's a recent post on the topic with a recipe that doesn't include fenugreek:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...ed-please.html


----------

